# Burns



## punktech (Nov 29, 2007)

got a new one today. worst i've had yet. it's a 1st/2nd degree and i'm wondering if anyone has any advice on continuing treatment for burns. i've already wrapped it up and all that. how long should bandages be left on for? should it be iced? etc...
also i'd like to hear other people's burn stories...
nighty night all.


----------



## Logos (Nov 29, 2007)

If you haven't already done so you must obtain medical treatment. To keep burns from sticking to clothing or dressings you can use clear food wrap as it will lift off easily.
I am a trained first aider who has dealt with burns a lot.

I repeat you must obtain medical advice and treatment as soon as possible.


----------



## Raktor (Nov 29, 2007)

What's the interesting story behind it?


----------



## Drmafreek (Nov 29, 2007)

Here is my stupid burn story from grad school. I was using a foam cutter, just like this one: http://www.demandfoamcutting.com/styrocut.jpg and stopped paying attention a bit as I was bringing down the wire and my arms were reversed. Well, the wire started to go through my skin, and of course, at that point I stopped and jumped and said "What the #[email protected]%?!?!?!" I had actually cauterized a line in my arm. The scar still exists today and it's a tool I use as a lesson in telling my students to always, ALWAYS, pay attention to what you're doing.


----------



## punktech (Nov 29, 2007)

it's not really interesting. just really me being an idiot and not paying full attention to where my arm was going. i was on the balcony rail focusing and we were having some problems with the units that had color mixers on them (those m-f-ers are heavy, we have to chicken wire the instruments to something so they hold their tilt). and instead of sitting behind the instruments like i usually do i was squatting next to them, i needed the extra leverage. well i reached around one and felt a bit of warmth on my arm. i thought it was nothing at first, i just moved my arm and went about my business. but then after i finished the focus on my now most hated instrument, i noticed my arm was oozing a bit of blood, and was quite red. 

all told it isn't very bad, it's about 3"x2" and about 3-4 inches away from my wrist. the ucky part is the the less than a millimeter wide crack down the center, the skin just opened up right when i touched it i guess. i'm gonna go to health services today and hope they have burn cream...oh yeah that was the best part; so when i went to dress it i was going to put burn cream on it, but we're out. apparently i used the last packet last year when i dressed this one girl's burn from a S4 PAR

and Raktor, i too am first aid certified, so trust me i was planning on seeking medical attention as soon as i could. remember kiddies, self medicating is baaaad.


----------



## Drmafreek (Nov 29, 2007)

Nuts, self medicating is bad. Welp, guess no more happy pills for me.


----------



## punktech (Nov 29, 2007)

mmm, happy pills...............


----------



## Van (Nov 29, 2007)

Believe it or not we did a really long post on here not too long ago about burns. I wound up posting quite a bit of stuff from the Red Cross website. You might want to search for that and look to them fo advice on long term treatment. 
One of my favorite burns was from a carbon arc Super Trouper. I was running spot for an outdoor theatre in Oklahoma, and one of my cues was to pick up a dancer called the "Raven Mocker" < a spirit from the Cherokee Mythos>. Well he would preset himself on top of the mountain < yes the theatre had a built in mountain> I would site in on him and just hit him with a head shot, neat trick considering he was a couple of hundred feet away wearing a dark feathered headress and cloak thingy < but Hey, I am _*That*_ good> 

So one night, I think allegies were acting up, I was having a hard time seeing him to tell whether or not he was in place. I kept leaning forward to look under the edge of my spot booth window, his spike was almost level with my spot posistion, he was that far over the stage. All over a sudden Tsssssssssssssssss. That spot was so hot I didn't even notice I was burned till I heard the sizzle. There was a piece of welding glass on the outside cover of the spot, so you could look in and check the carbons while it was arced up. I now have a nice rectangular scar just above my smallpox vaccination scar, it's about an inch and a half by three inches. Yes children, always wear long sleeves when running a carbon arc.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Dec 1, 2007)

Wow, Van, I knew you were a pirate, but branding? My worst burn was during my electronics class last year. My soldiering iron started to roll off my table, and me, not thinking, went to grab for it. A frying noise later, the entire pad on my left thumb was burned. Took a month to heal, and about 3 to look normal again. 

Of course, the best burn story I know didn't happen to me, but a union guy I was focusing lights with once. He went to pull a gobo from a 360Q, and when he pulled the holder out the gobo slipped and gave him a nice crescent shaped burn on his upper arm. After hearing a tirad of explatives from the top of the ladder, I ask what happened, and he says, "oh, nothing, I just got filleted by this gobo." I love that choice of words, filleted.


----------



## avkid (Dec 1, 2007)

Oh man, this is the one type of injury of which I haven't had one worth telling about.
I have had:
Incisions
Lacerations
Abrasions
Puncture wounds
Contusions
fractures
sprains
dislocations
and probably some others.


----------



## thebikingtechie (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm lame, the worst burns I've has are gobo burns, they healed quickly enough though. It has only take once or twice for me to learn the lesson, never touch a gobo without gloves after it comes out of an instrument that has been on recently.

I've has other interesting injuries, but none directly from theatre, just smashed finger/gash from finger nail in wood working, and some nasty outdoors injuries (ie. knee gouges from falling onto a rock with a large canoe pack). Plus I had a bad sprain this past spring from X-Country skiing with a crazy coach who "strongly encouraged" me to race on my sprained ankle so we could score. Anyway sorry to start a hijack.


----------



## jonhirsh (Dec 2, 2007)

I came into the theatre to do notes. The designer had asked me to change a par lamp from a medium to a wide. 

I got up on my ladder, Open the fixture remove the lamp, only to discover that this fixture had been on for the last 4 hours and was turned off 4 min before i entered the room. I dropped that lamp almost instantly and it fell 25'. I would have to say that was the worst burn i have ever had. But the lamp survived the fall so its all good.

JH


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm a little late but here's the word from a guy who's taken multiple first aid classes and has a nurse for a wife. If a burn is red but has no large blisters or breaks in the skin you can treat it at home. If there are any blisters or cracks in the skin. You need to get it checked as the possibility for infection is a nasty thing you don't want to deal with. 

As for how to treat a mild burn. There's this wonderful stuff called "second skin" it's a thin layer of gelatin like material. Cut it to fit and cover it with a large bandage to hold it in place. You'll get pain relief you don't get with any ointment AND it heals faster than without.


----------

